# Best round pen footing?



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

What is a good/affordable material to use for round pen footing? We need something that isn't going to be terribly dusty and won't need to be watered all the time. We were thinking of putting down screening as a base, then maybe sand? Or a sand mixed with something else? 
How thick would you make the base and top layers? 
If anyone has put one in recently, how many tons did you use? We have a small dump truck (but the quarry can legally only give us 2 tons), we also have a neighbor that can deliver a tri-axle load for us. It will be a for a 60' round pen


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

This might help you,


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Riversand is great. I would use about 8 inches.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agree with above post. We have two round pens and that's what we use.


----------

